# TDA7388



## PIPAS1929 (Ago 15, 2011)

Como se que sirve un tda 7388 de un autoestereo? el mismo solo se quedo en stanby y ya no enciende ni por mas, obvio que verifique todos los voltajes y puesta a tierra del estereo, verifique los voltajes y a no ser los de las patas 6 y 20 que tienen 12 v, todos los demas no tienen absolutamente nada, por favor, si alguien puede ayudarme, agradecere la informacion de antemano. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2011)

Si tienes 12V "Solo" en las patas 6 y 20, estimo que tu integrado "Pasó a mejor vida"


----------



## PIPAS1929 (Ago 15, 2011)

GRACIAS, en este momento salgo por el para cambiarlo, avisare que paso.


----------



## arg (Ago 16, 2011)

Yo lo checaria de la siguiente manera, ver que el CI tiene todo los voltajes presente, trato de encender el CI aplicando el pulso en st-by.

conecto las bocinas y paso el dedo en las entradas de audio del ci y logico si hace ruido sirve y si no hace nada pues no sirve.

Asi pruebo cualquier circuito de audio


----------



## PIPAS1929 (Ago 16, 2011)

arg dijo:


> Yo lo checaria de la siguiente manera, ver que el CI tiene todo los voltajes presente, trato de encender el CI aplicando el pulso en st-by.
> 
> conecto las bocinas y paso el dedo en las entradas de audio del ci y logico si hace ruido sirve y si no hace nada pues no sirve.
> 
> Asi pruebo cualquier circuito de audio



Bueno, ya lo cambie y no paso nada, no encendio, siguio igual  no encendio ni con ningun boton, antes encendia, hasta con el boton de expulsar pantalla o cd, perdon por no haber puesto todo, es un autoestereo soundstream mod vir- 78 y algo, si alguien tuviera una solucion, lo agradecere...


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Ago 16, 2011)

Tendrias que testear si el integrado nuevo está quemado igual que el anterior.
Porque si se quemó, es por algo, revisá algun posible problema con las pistas.
Estoy a tu disposicion

Saludos

Edito: Mirate el datasheet, es un integrado bastante sencillo, revisá el circuito que tiene


----------



## zopilote (Ago 16, 2011)

Ups, en los autoradios cuando se quita el integrado y limpiar toda los residuos, siempre se prueba sin el Integrado de audio, si prende el display, entonces se procede a soldar el  integrado nuevo, si es todo lo contrario se tiene que testear los voltajes luego los conectores y luego la mascara. Y consume bastante tiempo para los que nunca han manejado antes uno de estos.


----------



## boris guillen (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola de nuevo gente del foro  , hace un par de semanas me aventuré a armar el amplificador con el tda 7388 y un pre amplificador , el pre amplificador funciona perfectamente , mi problema es que el amplificador después de trabajar unos 5 minutos a plena carga con un parlante de 10 pulgadas a 8 Ohm se apaga o protege y tengo que desconectar y volver a prender.
Pensé que era la temperatura , agregué un cooler al disipador pero fue en vano , lo alimento con un transformador de 10V a 8A  que al rectificar me da 14V , alguna sugerencia? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 29, 2012)

Es la etapa de salida con un parlante de 8Ohm, que con los picos de sobre tensión que genera se pone en protección lee el datasheet y veras que te digo, ademas tiene un limite de corriente y de tensión nada que un diodo no pueda ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Un parlante o 4 parlantes ? 

Ese se apaga por baja tensión o por cargas muy inductivas como te dice SSTC.

Ocho díodos de protección  1N4007 conectados de masa a cada salida podrian funcionar . Ojo no los vayas a poner al revés .

Saludos !


----------



## boris guillen (Jun 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS como pongo los diodos cuantos en total tengo que poner?

No se si tal vez sea que estoy usando un puente de diodos de 4A en la etapa rectificadora.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un parlante o 4 parlantes ?



Un solo parlante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Si ese amplificador es de *4 *x 45 W

¿ Los otros canales los tenés al aire ? 

*TDA7388* - STMicroelectronics


----------



## boris guillen (Jun 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si ese amplificador es de *4 *x 45 W
> 
> ¿ Los otros canales los tenés al aire ?
> 
> *TDA7388* - STMicroelectronics



Solo conecté un parlante , será por lo del puente de diodos? Y si necesito otro , de que amperaje sería? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

A ver . . . cargale las salidas que no usás con resistencias de 100 Ω 1 W . . .   a ver si es la protección por sobretensión en parlantes . . .


----------



## boris guillen (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok te cuento como me va ...y si le pongo parlantes en ves de la resistencia? Tengo un par de ovalados.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 30, 2012)

Si son de 4 Ohm probá que son los mas recomendados para ese integrado.


----------



## boris guillen (Jun 30, 2012)

Conecté los 4 parlantes como me dijeron pero es igual , he notado mas claramente que el sonido se va poco a poco hasta apagarse , al conectarlo a bafles de 3 vías pude notar una distorsión mas o menos fuerte, devo preocuparme? O son los 10% de distorsión del IC ?


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 2, 2012)

Compañero Boris y cual armaste el PCB del Datasheet? Primero que todo este ampli Trabaja a 4Ω, recuerda que este IC tiene Automute y suministro de voltaje de deteccion inyectaste los 3.5V a 5V en el Mute y ST-BY ya que si hay un voltaje menor a 3.5V se apaga, tambien el IC se pone en modo de proteccion cuando no tiene un buen disipador es desir cuando su temperatura se sobre limita se apaga, Yo en lo personal no armaria un Ampli con este tipo de IC muchos lo arman por lo sencillo y pocos componentes, pero su distorcion a mas de medio Volumen como que no me convence, es mas al ser cuadrofonico por 1 solo canal que moleste el ampli deja de funcionar la verdad mejor 2 IC Stereo que un cuadrifonico

PD: No coloques Impedancias de 8Ω; ese Tipo de IC no aguantan, todos los parlantes deben ser de 4Ω voltaje Optimo 12V a 5Amp.

Saludos.


----------



## boris guillen (Jul 3, 2012)

Compañero YIROSHI use parlantes de 4Ω pero mi problema persiste.... el disipador calienta muy poco (hasta le añadí un ventilador) Ya había armado un IC igual a este pero lo alimente con una fuente de pc (use El mismo pbc)
este lo alimento con un transformador de 10V a 8A rectificado me da 14V , se apaga poco a poco el volumen decae hasta apagarse , saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

¡ Foto bien clara y grande del chip !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

boris guillen dijo:


> Compañero YIROSHI use parlantes de 4Ω pero mi problema persiste.... el disipador calienta muy poco (hasta le añadí un ventilador) Ya había armado un IC igual a este pero lo alimente con una fuente de pc (use El mismo pbc)
> este lo alimento con un transformador de 10V a 8A rectificado me da 14V , se apaga poco a poco el volumen decae hasta apagarse , saludos.




Me suena a un capacitor  y no se porqué es como el mío con el TDA7394 que por cierto se escucha música de una estación de radio FM de fondo 

A mi se me hacer que el integrado mío está muerto , ésto de pocos componentes para un integrados es


----------



## boris guillen (Jul 5, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Foto bien clara y grande del chip !



No tengo cámara compañero pero a simple vista parece original...


----------



## flakopro (Feb 6, 2020)

saludos colegas. he estado buscando y no encuentro un impreso para el circuito de audio Tda 7388.
si alguien me lo puede socializar sería genial.
una vez que lo tenga montado comparto el proyecto. 
gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2020)

flakopro dijo:


> saludos colegas. he estado buscando y no encuentro un impreso para el circuito de audio Tda 7388.
> si alguien me lo puede socializar sería genial.
> una vez que lo tenga montado comparto el proyecto.
> gracias de antemano


Y el que se incluye en el *datasheet *¿ Que problema tiene ?


----------



## flakopro (Feb 6, 2020)

no. no es por ningun problema...sino que tengo en mi poder algunos de estos CI y quisiera montarlos en algun equipo.
publico el tema por si existe alguna configuración en bloque para dos canales e incluso mono


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2020)

Para que mires


----------



## kwrue24 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hola amigos del foro espero se encuentren de lo mejor, escribo aquí por lo siguiente: tengo una placa amplificadora de audio de la cual dejo la imagen en los anexos, quisiera me ayudarán sobre si es posible conectarla directamente a un coche o es necesario un regulador de corriente para evitar un festival de juegos pirotecnicos?? Espero disculpen mi ignorancia y puedan ayudarme los que conozcan algo al respecto, gracias de antemano por su tiempo.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 23, 2021)

¿Cuál es la tensión de alimentación de tu circuito?
¿Cuál es la tensión del circuito eléctrico de un coche?

La respuesta a la segunda es 12V

Cuando contestes a la primera ya lo sabrás.

Leyendo el título del datasheet dice que es un car audio amplifier, lo cual da la pista de que lo más seguro es que sea un car audio amplifier y por tanto se pueda usar en un car


----------

